# neu!!! Freeware-Tool CommentEdit für S7-Bausteine



## sps-concept (23 März 2005)

Hallo,

demnächst kann man von uns das Freewaretool CommentSearch beziehen. 

Edit: mittlerweile gibts CommentEdit







Mit CommentSearch können Sie sich alle Kommentarzeilen / Kommentare eines Step7-Programmes (KOP/FUP/AWL) ansehen. Dies ermöglicht Ihnen beispielsweise auskommentierte Programmteile zu finden. Sie können damit auch die Kommentierung Ihres Programmes prüfen und dann in Step7 ändern.

Weiter Infos siehe Homepage -> Tools

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

*Tool*

Hi,

schön dass jemand was kostenlos bereitstellt. Aber wofür brauche ich denn das?

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*wofür*

Hallo Axel,

dieses Tool ist meiner Meinung für den Endkunden sehr interessant. Hier lässt sich auf einfachste Weise herausfinden ob die Software in Bezug auf auskommentierte Programmteile sauber ist. Natürlich kann der Programmierer auch seine Programme damit prüfen. Ein weiterer Einsatzfall könnte das Begutachten der Kommentierung (Rechtschreibung) oder die Prüfung auf vollständige Übersetzung von Fremdsprachen sein.

Bernd


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*getestet?*

hat das denn schon jemand probiert? ich spiele mit meinem rechner ungern versuchskaninchen.

checker


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*kostenlos*

vielleicht ne neuheit, kostenlos, aber kann mans gebrauchen? scheint nicht so, sonst gäbe es feedback


----------



## sps-concept (4 September 2005)

*V1.1*

CommentSearch ist ab sofort in der Version V1.1 mit neuen Funktionen verfügbar. Besonderen Dank dabei an Sebastian Narz für seine Vorschläge und Tests mit der Vorabversion. In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch um mehr Feedback bitten.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## seeba (4 September 2005)

Klar kann man damit was anfangen.
Ich benutze es um die Kommentierung in meinen Programmen einheitlich zu gestalten, damit man jede Floskel bei Missverständnis nur einmal erklären muss. Und man kann damit auch sehr gut Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler finden.

Andrè hat meine Wünsche und Anregungen sehr flott umgesetzt! Vielen Dank!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2005)

Das Tool ist ok, ich hätte aber noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:

1. Wie wäre es mit einer Editiermöglichkeit, inkl. Längenüberwachung (für den Titel), das würde die Arbeit wesentlich erleichtern und das Tool wirklich nützlich machen.
(Bitte dann nur Kommentare editierbar!!!)

2. Eine Zeilenanzeige sollte auch möglich sein, da in der AWL-Quelle keine Netzwerknummer vergeben ist und man bei langen Bausteinen viel suchen muß.

3. Grün als Kennzeichnung des Textes ist nicht gut erkennbar.

4. Beim Vergrößern des Fensters, sollte auch die Tabelle vergrößert werden.

Ich will nicht meckern André, nur ein paar Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten für dein Tool zeigen.

Was nimmst du zum Proggen ???

Edit: VB oder?


----------



## sps-concept (5 September 2005)

*Vorschläge*

Hallo Ralle,



> 1. Wie wäre es mit einer Editiermöglichkeit, inkl. Längenüberwachung (für den Titel), das würde die Arbeit wesentlich erleichtern und das Tool wirklich nützlich machen.
> (Bitte dann nur Kommentare editierbar!!!)



schon drüber nachgedacht



> 2. Eine Zeilenanzeige sollte auch möglich sein, da in der AWL-Quelle keine Netzwerknummer vergeben ist und man bei langen Bausteinen viel suchen muß.



hatte eigentlich gedacht dass man die Sachen im KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor bereinigt. Deswegen werden Baustein / NW angezeigt.



> 3. Grün als Kennzeichnung des Textes ist nicht gut erkennbar.



Farbvorschläge?



> 4. Beim Vergrößern des Fensters, sollte auch die Tabelle vergrößert werden.



hab erstmal die Grössenänderung gesperrt - hatte ich übersehen. Die Grösse ist eigentlich gut abgestimmt, oder?



> Ich will nicht meckern André, nur ein paar Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten für dein Tool zeigen.
> 
> Was nimmst du zum Proggen ???



Find ich doch gut dass Vorschläge kommen. Ja VB Danke!!

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (9 September 2005)

*CommentEdit*

Das mit dem Editieren könnte so aussehen:






Vorschläge?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (12 September 2005)

@sps-concept
Ja, genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht, nur den Kommentar editieren lassen, in einer extra Edit-Zeile. Damit kann man zum Projektabschluß nochmal alle Kommentare ansehen und den selbst verzapften Unsinn (oder auch den Anderer) :roll: löschen, bzw. korrigieren.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*wann?*

ich war grad auf der Homepage. Wann kann man das mit der Editierfunktion saugen?


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2005)

lol, die Idee sich als softtester einzuloggen, war fein, leider nicht von mir   .


----------



## sps-concept (24 September 2005)

*Tool*

Hallo,

@ Ralle
wie softtester? 

@ Gast
ich hab noch auf paar Vorschläge und Feedbacks von CommentSearch gewartet. Und dann wollte ich CommentEdit rausbringen. Leider bewegt sich das feedback zu den Downloadzahlen unter 1%. Aber Zottel kann davon sicher auch ein Lied singen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## seeba (24 September 2005)

*Re: Tool*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @ Ralle
> wie softtester?
> ...



Hallo André,
hab in letzter Zeit zu wenig Zeit, aber ich könnte dir morgen dein CommentEdit testen... Natürlich nur wenn du willst. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ralle (26 September 2005)

sps-concept hat folgendes geschrieben: 


> @ Ralle
> wie softtester?


 
Irgendwie fehlen jetzt die entsprechenden Statements von "Softwaretester". Wenn jemand Beiträge streicht wär eine kurze Bemerkung an dieser Stelle (Text gelöscht, oder so) ganz hilfreich, sonst gehen die ganzen Bezüge verloren und keiner versteht mehr, worum es ging.


----------



## sps-concept (26 September 2005)

*Tool*

Hallo Ralle,

und wo bleiben deine Vorschläge zur Farbe? Und vielleicht hat ja Sebastian ein erstes Statement zu CommentEdit...

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

*Re: Tool*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> und wo bleiben deine Vorschläge zur Farbe? Und vielleicht hat ja Sebastian ein erstes Statement zu CommentEdit...
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute und Hallo André,
ich habe getestet und finde es jetzt noch besser, allerdings ist das mit der Farbunterscheidung 'ne blöde Sache  Du solltest lieber das Wort "Fehler" erkennen oder so! Desweiteren würde ich mich auch über Vorschläge zu meinen Konzept freuen (klick auf das Logo "SCADA.NET")!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## sps-concept (26 September 2005)

*Feedback*

Hallo Sebastian,

was ist ne blöde Sache? Und wie meinste das mit dem Wort "Fehler" erkennen?

Wie haste das mit dem SCADA.net gedacht? Graphics Designer und Runtime? Oder wird ne Exe draus gemacht?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

*Re: Feedback*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> was ist ne blöde Sache? Und wie meinste das mit dem Wort "Fehler" erkennen?
> 
> ...



Naja das mit der Markierung ab 80 Zeichen... Du solltest lieber den Anfang des Kommentares auswerten und danach Markieren! Sachen zum SCADA.NET bitte in meinem Thread.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## sps-concept (26 September 2005)

*Feedback*

Hallo Sebastian,

ach du meinst die Rotfärbung bei einer unzulässigen Zeichenanzahl? Willst ab der Maximalanzahl einfärben? Und was ist wenn einer zwischenrein schreibt? Bitte mal genauer erklären. Oder per Mail. Fals es hier niemanden interessiert.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2005)

@sps-concept

Habs grade nochmal von deiner Homepage runtergeladen, ist doch noch nichts verändert, oder?

Also:

1. Zu lange Zeilen kennzeichnen ist gut, evtl. eine Spalte mit der Zeichenzahl einführen.
2. Nur Kommentare editierbar machen.
3. Die drei Optionsfelder merken, so daß man nicht jedesmal wieder wählen muß.
4. evtl. schon Suchen, wenn in der Suchmaske geschrieben wird.
5. Letzte Quelle merken und bei Programmstart gleich öffnen.
6. Die Startwarnung abwählbar machen, so daß sie nicht immer angezeigt wird.


----------



## sps-concept (27 September 2005)

*Tool*

Hallo Ralle,



> Habs grade nochmal von deiner Homepage runtergeladen, ist doch noch nichts verändert, oder?



stimmt, ich wollte erst noch Vorschläge einarbeiten.



> 1. Zu lange Zeilen kennzeichnen ist gut, evtl. eine Spalte mit der Zeichenzahl einführen.



schon erledigt, siehe 2. Bild in diesem Beitrag



> 2. Nur Kommentare editierbar machen.



selbstverständlich ;-)



> 3. Die drei Optionsfelder merken, so daß man nicht jedesmal wieder wählen muß.



wäre ne Idee



> 4. evtl. schon Suchen, wenn in der Suchmaske geschrieben wird.



würde sagen da sucht er sich tot. Da haste ne Sanduhr beim Weiterschreiben



> 5. Letzte Quelle merken und bei Programmstart gleich öffnen.



würde ich nicht machen, der letzte Pfad müsste reichen.



> 6. Die Startwarnung abwählbar machen, so daß sie nicht immer angezeigt wird.



willste denn das Tool so oft nutzen? ;-) Naja ich würde die Warnung lieber lassen. Nicht dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, mich für Fehler verantwortlich zu machen. Es ist Freeware

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2005)

Die Warnung soll ja bleiben, aber so, daß man sie abwählen kann, also hat man sie auf jeden Fall 1x gelesen.


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2005)

Ach so, unbedingt das Fester inkl. Textgrid und Editzeile für den Kommentar vergrößerbar machen, das Fenster geht ja schon.


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2005)

@sps-concept

Enter zu Übernahme des editierten Kommentars ist gut, mach aber trotzdem noch einen Button "Übenehmen" hintendran an die Editierzeile, sonst findet wieder irgenwer nicht den richtigen Dreh  :lol: .
Das Progemmfenster kann man jetzt gar nicht mehr in der Größe ändern (grummel).?


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*nett*

Hallo André,

schaut ganz nett aus. Ich werde es mal bei der nächsten Übersetzung ausprobieren. Dann kann man leicht durchblättern ob alles übersetzt wurde und gleich nachbessern. Man kann das Tool ja auch dem Übersetzungsbüro zukommen lassen wegen Nachbesserungen.

Kai


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*Tool*

Na siehste, es geht doch. Ich hab noch nichmal einen Fehler gefunden. Bist n richtiger Glückspilz! Auf Deltalogic wird nur rumgehackt - berechtigterweise natürlich.

paar Ideen hätte ich schon noch. Aber ich denke für ein Freewaretool kann man mit Einschränkungen leben. Manche verlangen für derartigen Funktionsumfang gleich mal Geld. Braucht man sich nur das schlampig programmierte Teil von Rothenbacher anschaun zum Know How Schutz entfernen usw.

was für Tools erwarten uns denn in nächster Zukunft?

softtester


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

*Wünsche*

Hallöli!

schick, aber paar Ideen hätte ich noch


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

ich habe zuerst gesagt *paar Ideen hätte ich*  8) und das ich am selben Rechner sitze wie der debugger ist totaler Zufall.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*Danke*

Hallo!

Ich habe es mir geladen und schon erfolgreich eingesetzt. Danke! Damit habe ich mein Programm bereinigt.

Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*nönö*

hallo softtester,

biste mit dem debugger verwandt? alles gestellt hier!


----------

